# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Tangled mess of filament

## chaotic1

Since yesterday my M3D printer using their filament has been making nothing but a mess! The filament starts off sticking to the bed but then begins to come out in fine spirals and doesn't stick to itself. I am using PLA at the recommended temperature: 215 for my red and 210 for white pearl. Prior to yesterday this seldom happened unless the filament bound on the roll (a totally different issue.) I am not sure how to disassemble the nozzle to see if there is something clogging it. I may check You Tube to see if there is anything showing how to do that. Meanwhile I am not sure if I should try increasing the temperature slightly or if there is a problem with the nozzle itself. I just made my first design and am very eager to see if it works. Very frustrated! BTW the black piece at the front is just a tape tab I attached to make it easier to lift the bed to clean it. I have buildTak and use Elmers glue stick and the initial lines seem to stick to the bed. 

IMG_1269.JPG

----------


## chaotic1

I may have solved my problem. When I carefully looked at everything and watched the printhead moving it seems like one half of the printer was not working properly  and of course the rest of the crew. I examined the bed for level mess it up. One side was slightly lower than the other. I took everything apart and cleaned the nozzle,  Took the print bed bath and cleaned the build tack. In fact I took the tag off and put an entirely new  sheet on it and replace the bed. Still not working properly so I took the bed off again to see if there was anything causing the unevenness. Apparently I had put the plate in words and it of course did not seat properly.  When I discovered the proper way to insert it it also solve the problem of why I could not lift the print bed easily. My advice to anyone else having a similar problem is to examine everything that is going on very carefully.  I am now running a print that's at least started out looking good and I am crossing my fingers.

----------


## 3dex ltd

I hope you managed to fix it. Sounds like you've not left many stones untouched so I am sure you have fixed it. 

Incidentally, was it just the red filament it did this with?

----------


## chaotic1

It was doing it with white pearl as well and there had been problems previously with some prints but not anything this bad. If I had known how to remove and replace that base (didn't see info in the instructions) I might not have experienced this, but as with all failures, they can be good learning experiences. I think I do okay for a "little old lady" who likes to learn new things and love to play with new toys! Forums are a real life-saver with a wealth of information and people who share.

----------

